# Kile en Español

## cognhuepan

Hola compipas! les hablo desde Chile  :Smile: 

alguno tiene idea de cómo se configura kile para que ocupe el lenguaje de mi tierra??

igual me conformo con cualquier español de momento  :Wink: 

tengo kile 2.1 beta 3 (2.0.84), y kde 4.3.5

Sugerencias?

'so no más

-j-

----------

## Latinvs

En Debian había un paquete kile-i18n-es; no sé cómo se llamará en Gentoo (soy recién llegado) pero supongo que no debe de ser muy difícil encontrarlo. Para la corrección ortográfica creo que necesitas aspell en castellano también, obviamente.

----------

